# Supercard DSOnei in house



## Opium (May 22, 2009)

*Supercard DSOnei in house*
Pics and Q&A




GBAtemp has just received the brand new Supercard DSOnei in house, including the new USB firmware writer.

The Supercard DSOnei comes with the card, a MicroSD reader and a USB firmware writer used to update the bootstrap of the card in case Nintendo decide to block the flashcard from booting in a future DSi update. The whole thing comes a in a very slick silver box.

I've only had a very limited time hands on with the card so far. The firmware is quite nice, albeit a little slow in its current state. Folders full of games take quite a while to scroll through but at least there isn't the long delay in entering folders like you would find in the iTouch2. There are a number of view options to change the look of the firmware which is nice to see.

The Supercard fits very nicely into the included USB writer, which lights up when plugged into the computer. The writer does not show up on the computer. It instead just simply draws power from the computer to write a firmware file to the card. If a new firmware file for the Supercard DSOnei is released to counteract a potential DSi update you would simply place it on your micro SD then plug the card and writer into any USB port. The red light will flash when writing (it will take about 8 minutes supposedly) and then turn green when writing is complete.

Will I continue to tinker around with the card, but in the time being *I would like to open the floor to GBAtemp members to ask any questions they have about the Supercard DSOnei*. Simply reply to this topic and I will do my best to answer all questions.

I would like to thank My Gaming Mart for sending the Supercard DSOnei sample for review. My Gaming Mart specializes in DS and DSi flashcards and are based in Canada.







 



Click the link below to check out more pictures of the Supercard DSOnei in action and also ask your questions in the thread




Pics & Discussion


----------



## Opium (May 22, 2009)

I will be reviewing the Supercard DSOnei as part of a special iTouch2 Vs. Supercard DSOnei review. Stay tuned to GBAtemp for that!


----------



## granville (May 22, 2009)

GUI looks identical to the old DS-One. I guess they made 0 changes to the actual software, they just made the card itself work on DSi. Oh well, someone DID say a GUI rewrite might be happening soon in the Supercard board here.


----------



## Mbmax (May 22, 2009)

It could be cool to also test the multi-bootloader made by bliss, so you can test DSTT OS on it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Concerning the USB firmware writer, i suppose it will use the same drivers than the supermate unit.


----------



## halljames (May 22, 2009)

From what I have read, the USB firmware writer requires no drivers, and does not interface at all with a computer.  It just requires the USB for power, apparently you put a firmware update file on the MicroSD in the root, and when you plug the Card and USB writer into a USB port to give it power, the Supercard gets updated with the file if present.


----------



## Mbmax (May 22, 2009)

Nice ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Great idea, so it could be run on everything that had a USB port. 
Very good.


----------



## Islay (May 22, 2009)

halljames said:
			
		

> From what I have read, the USB firmware writer requires no drivers, and does not interface at all with a computer.  It just requires the USB for power, apparently you put a firmware update file on the MicroSD in the root, and when you plug the Card and USB writer into a USB port to give it power, the Supercard gets updated with the file if present.


Can other cards work with its updater, + couldn't u just use your friend DS and update it via that ?


----------



## halljames (May 22, 2009)

I dont really know how internaly it is working, I dont know if the USB Firmware writer actualy reads the Update from the supercard and then flashes it, or what.  Not sure, and we are not likely to find out until shuch a time that Nintendo Blocks the cards with a firmware updated, and Supercard release an updated firmware.  Assuming of course that Nintendo dont come up with something that really blocks them, no matter what the boot loader is like.

Its still a bit of an unkown.


----------



## Opium (May 22, 2009)

ccosmos said:
			
		

> It could be cool to also test the multi-bootloader made by bliss, so you can test DSTT OS on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The multi-boot loader doesn't work unfortunately. At least I couldn't get it to work.


----------



## Islay (May 22, 2009)

halljames said:
			
		

> I dont really know how internaly it is working, I dont know if the USB Firmware writer actualy reads the Update from the supercard and then flashes it, or what.  Not sure, and we are not likely to find out until shuch a time that Nintendo Blocks the cards with a firmware updated, and Supercard release an updated firmware.  Assuming of course that Nintendo dont come up with something that really blocks them, no matter what the boot loader is like.
> 
> Its still a bit of an unkown.




hmm, this could be cool,any card thats bios are rewritable should be able to change there card to a different one if my thinking is wright an EZflashi could be turned in supercard 1 and vice versa.


----------



## A-Z (May 22, 2009)

is it me or would this look kool in black and the icon on the dsimenu is crap btw could i change my acekard into a supercard wiv this
?


----------



## Islay (May 22, 2009)

A-Z said:
			
		

> is it me or would this look kool in black and the icon on the dsimenu is crap btw could i change my acekard into a supercard wiv this
> ?




there no way to tell as we don't know how it works , buy maybe.


----------



## playallday (May 22, 2009)

Do they sell a blank copy of the card yet?  Just so it'll go pass customs easier.


----------



## ninovalenti (May 22, 2009)

wow they change the hardware (with every update) with using a reader???


----------



## adrian2040 (May 22, 2009)

Would getting a new microsdhc card fix the slow GUI issue considerably? I have a Sandisk 16gb Class 2 card and the GUI is super slow.


----------



## George290506 (May 22, 2009)

Mine arrived 2 days ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The gui is better (faster) than the old DS1.


----------



## Kram (May 22, 2009)

You said the gui is faster, but what's the speed of your SD ?
Because I have a 6 speed SD card and the gui is very very slow...

I managed to boot YSMenu on my DSiOne, but it can't load homebrews or comercial games... Is it possible to load theses ?


----------



## EEragon (May 22, 2009)

Supercard Creators, I love you !!!
Keep up tha d*mn good thing:yayds:


----------



## Viper20184 (May 22, 2009)

I got my card yesterday. Its pretty nice. Have to tinker with some of the options because I am new to the DS flashcart scene (I have this one and the acekard 2i as well). I used a sandisk 16GB class 2 card with this one and it seemed to work fine without lag, or noticable lag.


----------



## UltraMagnus (May 22, 2009)

I take it, like all other "DSi" flashcards this only boots into DS mode?


----------



## adrian2040 (May 22, 2009)

Viper20184 said:
			
		

> I got my card yesterday. Its pretty nice. Have to tinker with some of the options because I am new to the DS flashcart scene (I have this one and the acekard 2i as well). I used a sandisk 16GB class 2 card with this one and it seemed to work fine without lag, or noticable lag.


How did you make it work reasonably fast? I have exactly the same microsdhc card.


----------



## Jdbye (May 22, 2009)

So all the USB plug is used for is power. That's both good and bad. Good in that you can plug it into a Wii, 360, USB wall charger or anything with an usb port. Bad in that it won't ever be possible to use it for dumping games/saves, etc


----------



## Maz7006 (May 22, 2009)

Doesn't look bad, nice to see yet another good card come to the DSi


----------



## Deleted-119707 (May 22, 2009)

nice. cant wait to read.


----------



## playallday (May 22, 2009)

Jdbye said:
			
		

> So all the USB plug is used for is power. That's both good and bad. Good in that you can plug it into a Wii, 360, USB wall charger or anything with an usb port. Bad in that it won't ever be possible to use it for dumping games/saves, etc


Wouldn't the DSi be able to write stuff to the SD card and then get the SD card to write to the bootloader?  If so I could see Nintendo bricking this card...


----------



## Deleted-119707 (May 22, 2009)

playallday said:
			
		

> Jdbye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## George290506 (May 22, 2009)

Kram said:
			
		

> You said the gui is faster, but what's the speed of your SD ?
> Because I have a 6 speed SD card and the gui is very very slow...
> 
> I managed to boot YSMenu on my DSiOne, but it can't load homebrews or comercial games... Is it possible to load theses ?



I use only Toshiba 2 GB (made in Japan). I tried one comercial game these days and it worked very very good. I didn't change the speed it gave me.


----------



## DSGamer64 (May 22, 2009)

Now is it faster then the EZ Flash Vi is what I want to know, cause if so I am swapping cards cause the EZVi is horribly slow for loading, it seriously takes 45 seconds to just get into the options menu and loading a game that is 128 MB takes the same amount of time too, plus saving DMA and whatnot all takes an asinine amount of time compared to how previous flash cards have ran. I am waiting to see which flash card is the best overall, I really liked my CycloDS and hope that they come out with one that is better then all the rest, imo the Cyclo always will be the best DS flashcard so I hope that they will provide a DSi compatible one that stomps the competition.


----------



## ninovalenti (May 22, 2009)

helle i wanna buy one at www.innotrend.at ( http://www.innotrend.at/xtcommerce/product...e-i--SDHC-.html ) but it says it comes with one ds one i flashcad, the package and 2 micro sd cardreader. can it be that the 2nd cardreader the usb flaher is? (IN DEUTSCH/GERMAN) hi, ich werde mir eine bei dem in oben gennanten link kaufen. der lieverumfang zeigt dass eine karte kommt mit verpackung und 2 micro sd kartenleser. ich möchte nun wissen ob der 2te karten leser dieser usb writer/ flasher ist?


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 22, 2009)

fantastic card in the house i should say
the card looks nice and the firmware updater looks very easy to plug and use
nice work with the pics, they are gr8


----------



## xDlmaoxD (May 22, 2009)

It took me a few minutes to paste the OS onto the micro sd card using the USB adapter it had.
I tried using others but the same, it seemed quite annoying waiting for the cheats to copy over since there was a lot of them.
Other than that, it works really nice, still can't figure out how to use the multi save, and real time save.
Cheat codes are easy to use, but i lack cheats for newer games their cheat DB is outdated.
The scrolling does seem laggy but I change it so it displays the biggest icons. For some reason its faster that way.
Nice card, payed 28 USD and came in 3 days so its a win in my book.


----------



## ninovalenti (May 22, 2009)

someone knows a german shop to buy one?


----------



## Lluvia (May 23, 2009)

ninovalenti said:
			
		

> helle i wanna buy one at www.innotrend.at ( http://www.innotrend.at/xtcommerce/product...e-i--SDHC-.html ) but it says it comes with one ds one i flashcad, the package and 2 micro sd cardreader. can it be that the 2nd cardreader the usb flaher is? (IN DEUTSCH/GERMAN) hi, ich werde mir eine bei dem in oben gennanten link kaufen. der lieverumfang zeigt dass eine karte kommt mit verpackung und 2 micro sd kartenleser. ich möchte nun wissen ob der 2te karten leser dieser usb writer/ flasher ist?


Are you asking us if we know this or do you want to write to the support? It does not clearly say on the page that the firmware flasher is included, although it tells that the firmware can be updated. If you want to write to the support of this shop, the proper german formulation would be:
"Hallo, ich möchte mir eine Supercard DS One i bei Ihnen kaufen. Laut Lieferumfang sind bei der Karte zwei MicroSD Kartenleser dabei. Ist einer dieser Kartenleser der USB Firmware Flasher/Writer?"

And why do you want to buy from a german shop? A good german shop a friend of mine and I already bought from ist flashlinker-shop.com. It also offers the DSOnei.


----------



## dsi fan (May 23, 2009)

does this support moonshell for mp3 and dpg movies ?


----------



## ball2012003 (May 23, 2009)

maybe i should have ordered this instead of the itouch 2


----------



## iwakura (May 23, 2009)

i got one for reviewing too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 look forward to a video tonight. (lateee night)


----------



## ninovalenti (May 23, 2009)

Lluvia said:
			
		

> ninovalenti said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


na weil ich deutscher bin XD naja im flashlinker shop is er aber teuer


----------



## hova1 (May 23, 2009)

I have some questions, i'd be happy someone with a DSOnei could answer them.
*Is the microSD slot spring loaded?*
*If you play it on a DS lite, can you change backlight brightness in game?*


----------



## Deleted-119707 (May 23, 2009)

in not sure about spring loaded but im sure about the brightness change in-game. if you cant, theres a cheat code (ar) to change the backlight in-game.


----------



## Lluvia (May 23, 2009)

ninovalenti said:
			
		

> na weil ich deutscher bin XD naja im flashlinker shop is er aber teuer


Because we need to speak english in this forum, I will answer in english although german would be easier ;-). Maybe you should change the country setting in your profile, because it shows the US flag beneath your avatar, so I thought you're american (and your first two sentences in german didn't look like they came from a native speaker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I know Flashlinker-Shop is expensive, but they are reliable and have a great service.


----------



## iwakura (May 23, 2009)

hova1 said:
			
		

> I have some questions, i'd be happy someone with a DSOnei could answer them.
> *Is the microSD slot spring loaded?*
> *If you play it on a DS lite, can you change backlight brightness in game?*



1) Yes, the microSD slot is spring loaded
2) nope. at least I cant find that option anywhere


----------



## Heran Bago (May 23, 2009)

Does the new Nintendo DS Wario Ware, # 3690 "Made in Ore" work on this card without a special patch? It's the new DS Wario Ware, not the DSi one.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (May 23, 2009)

somethings been bugging me about this cart, how does it update the firmware wia usb when it only uses power?


----------



## DirtyH (May 23, 2009)

*my question:

Are savegames from the older supercard ds one cards compatible with this new dsonei ?*


----------



## Tokiopop (May 23, 2009)

The actual update comes from the Micro SD, the power is supplied by the USB adapter. Why they can't just do this when it's in the DS I don't know.


----------



## Nintendo101 (May 23, 2009)

Just wonted to know, is the Card bulging out like the itouch2 and other flash cards?

Is the micro SD card slot spring loaded or normal?

Lastly what is the battery consumption like?

Thanks


----------



## zero383 (May 24, 2009)

adrian2040 said:
			
		

> Would getting a new microsdhc card fix the slow GUI issue considerably? I have a Sandisk 16gb Class 2 card and the GUI is super slow.



It's most likely the firmware that's laggy, not your micro sd, so I would say no, it won't make it considerably faster.


----------



## PokemonV (May 24, 2009)

A few questions.

Does the SuperCard DS One i support save files from other flash cards? e.g cyclo savs, ace kard savs etc..

How do the English cheats get updated?

Is it hard to set up? Because it has a lot of files.



I ordered mine a few days ago so I want to be ready for it...


----------



## raing3 (May 24, 2009)

The cheat engine is absolutely horrible instead of 1 cheat file for every game there is 1 cheat file for each game which leads to increased consumption on the MicroSD as well as extremely long times to copy the cheats over to the MicroSD card. Also the SCC cheats don't get updated the same day the other cheats do because another member does that. You can refer here for the SCC cheats.


----------



## OSW (May 24, 2009)

PokemonV said:
			
		

> Does the SuperCard DS One i support save files from other flash cards? e.g cyclo savs, ace kard savs etc..



Should do, as with normal SCDS1. As long as you name the savefile correctly (I think it is "romname".sav associated with "romname".nds).


----------



## boricualover89 (May 24, 2009)

I got mines 3 days ago it works great but Still waiting for the Cyclo team to come out with one.
I'm having video problems I convert them to dpg then view them in the card the picture freezes but the music
video voices can be heard at a normal rate dont know what to do?????
New to this forum so Idk if I put this in the wrong section???


----------



## Deleted-119707 (May 24, 2009)

converted went wrong?


----------



## Inferno (May 24, 2009)

I need some help, I already have a Supercard DSOne V3 for my DS Lite and I want to buy a new linker for my DSi but I don't know if i should take an Acekard 2i or a Supercard DSOnei?  Which of them is the best?


----------



## Kram (May 24, 2009)

La flemme d'écrire en anglais, et puis t'es français ^^ c'est parfait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Alors, chez moi j'ai les deux linkers.

Le AK2i est BEAUCOUP plus rapide au niveau de l'interface que le DSOnei, mais il a un gros défaut : certains jeux 3D marchent au ralentit... Par exemple Pokemon ou GTA, la 3D à beaucoup de mal (GTA est quasi injouable...) Après, il faut aussi faire attention à la version du linker : HW44 ou HW81 : le HW44 meurt très vite à cause d'un faux contact je sais pas trop où. De plus le HW44 ne passe pas sur une DSi en Français. Donc si tu prend le Ak2i, fais très attention à la version que tu achète.

Ensuite, le DSOnei : l'interface est très lente, et très instable comparée à celle du Ak2i, le lancement d'un jeu est plutôt long (10 secondes contre 2 ou 3 pour le Ak2i) sinon, pas de bug au niveau de la 3D.

Pour ce qui est des homebrews, je n'ai eu aucun problèmes avec ces 2 linkers, tous passent parfaitement bien.

Voilà, fais ton choix


----------



## Inferno (May 24, 2009)

Merci beaucoup, de toute façon pour l'interface et ses désagrément j'imagine que Dsone V3 ou Dsonei c'est la même chose, c'est vrai qu'il y a des ralenti mais après en ingame c'est parfait. Bref je pense que je vais me chopper le Dsonei puisque je suis déjà satisfait du V3.
Dernière question, tu les as choppé sur des sites hong kongais ou plutot sur des sites européen ou même encore mieux français?

For english speaking friends: Both linkers have advantages but Supercard DSOnei>Acekard 2i


----------



## alucard_xs (May 24, 2009)

j'en profite pour dire que en ce qui concerne l'acekard2i que j'ai (version hw81) moi tous les jeux passent très bien, qu'il s'agisse de GTA ou pokémon, c'est pas normal si ça rame.


----------



## Inferno (May 24, 2009)

Ok donc dans ce cas là les 2 linkers se valent, sauf pour l'interface lente du DSOnei mais on peux passer outre ce problème.


----------



## Kram (May 24, 2009)

Ah ba tant mieux si le HW81 ne rame pas.
J'ai le 44, mon pote aussi, le sien est mort en 2 semaines...

J'ai acheté le DSOnei sur www.supercardnds.com c'est le seul endroit où je l'ai trouvé


----------



## boricualover89 (May 24, 2009)

idk the converter says everything went well then I played it on the SUPER setup converter 
I wonder if I need to change the frames per second or something like that
or if I need a different DPG converter???


----------



## boricualover89 (May 24, 2009)

Never mind but thanks I got it to work with the program Xilisoft converter


----------



## PokemonV (May 24, 2009)

Try another converter.


----------



## Opium (May 25, 2009)

Nintendo101 said:
			
		

> Just wonted to know, is the Card bulging out like the itouch2 and other flash cards?
> 
> Is the micro SD card slot spring loaded or normal?
> 
> ...



You can feel the chip under the sticker but it doesn't really bulge out.

The microSD slot is spring loaded.

Not sure about the battery life yet.


----------



## Teelow (May 25, 2009)

OK this maybe be a noob like question but i just need to get a straight foward Answer, ok/

Can it Play Ds and DSi games?

Also can it play Gba Games (not like i care)?


----------



## Minox (May 25, 2009)

Teelow said:
			
		

> OK this maybe be a noob like question but i just need to get a straight foward Answer, ok/
> 
> Can it Play Ds and DSi games?
> 
> Also can it play Gba Games (not like i care)?


It can play DS games only, DSi mode is still not unlocked and until then flashcarts will be limited to DS compatibility mode. GBA games can't be played from a slot 1 flashcart and since the DSi lacks slot 2 - GBA games can't be played either.


----------



## Teelow (May 25, 2009)

Wait are u sayin it cant play DSi Games ? ?


----------



## DanTheManMS (May 25, 2009)

Teelow said:
			
		

> Wait are u sayin it cant play DSi Games ? ?



I wasn't aware there were any DSi games yet anyway.  But yeah, no slot-1 device can access any of the DSi-specific hardware yet.  We're stuck in regular DS mode for the time being.


----------



## wireles (May 25, 2009)

Something bothers me, has the supercard team done fals advertising?
They said (or atleast i heared) that the microsd slot wouldn't be on top of the card but on the side... My personal card i received has it on top, also the pic on this forum has it on top...

However some people say the GUI is slow, but i don't agree, it depends in what mode you look at your ds games, if you pick  the mode withouth the little pictures next to them, it is actually pretty fast


----------



## Nechry (May 25, 2009)

hello, the DSOnei is compatible also with the old DS lite? I don't fund the information I think no but if anyone know. thank-you


----------



## sweenish (May 28, 2009)

i'm trying to patiently await the review. 

i just want m3 team to intro their card, or give a better ETA.


----------



## Minox (May 28, 2009)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> I believe many people thought that the DS ONE was side loaded because of the notch, never have I heard the Supercard team say it.  Therefore, not really false advertising, most of us knew about the top loader, at least those of us who had experience with the Supercard DS ONE since some of the older carts were of the same design.  In either case, mine FINALLY got here.  Pretty excited.


Yes, that's what makes people think it's a side loader while the design for the Scds1 has always been a top loading one.


----------



## DanTheManMS (Jun 4, 2009)

Kind of a bump, but I'm curious.  I just got one in the mail, but I seem unable to perform a self-test.  When I hold L+R upon bootup, it gives me the "no save saver!" message until I let go, but there's no self-test at all.  Anyone else experience this?

Running the SCDSi on a DS Phat, FlashMe v8 (or whatever the latest version is).


----------



## unknown_gamer (Jun 4, 2009)

Sorry to sound like a noob but I've looked through this topic and have searched online and can't find a straight forward answer to my question.

Does the SCDS1i work on the DSlite and if so does it work with no problems at all? Cause I currently own a DSlite and plan to upgrade to DSi but I'm not ready yet. So I've been wanting to buy a flash card for awhile now and just want to make sure it will work fine both now and when I finally do upgrade to a DSi.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 7, 2009)

DanTheManMS said:
			
		

> Kind of a bump, but I'm curious.  I just got one in the mail, but I seem unable to perform a self-test.  When I hold L+R upon bootup, it gives me the "no save saver!" message until I let go, but there's no self-test at all.  Anyone else experience this?
> 
> Running the SCDSi on a DS Phat, FlashMe v8 (or whatever the latest version is).


If I'm not mistaken you have to press A or something like that.


----------



## DanTheManMS (Jun 8, 2009)

On another forum someone pointed out something rather interesting - the SCDS page on the Supercard site has instructions for the self-test with L+R, while the SCDSi page is the exact same except without those instructions.  Perhaps the SCDSi simply can't do the diagnostics?


----------



## Barta (Jun 16, 2009)

Opium said:
			
		

> I will be reviewing the Supercard DSOnei as part of a special iTouch2 Vs. Supercard DSOnei review. Stay tuned to GBAtemp for that!



Any news on the review? And will it include de M3 now that it's out?
Not that it is used to make a decision because I already bought a DSOnei and it works great. Just like to DSOne I had for my DS Lite.


----------



## Da-Bomb1 (Jul 4, 2009)

Barta said:
			
		

> Opium said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...yeah, really, what happened to the review?  I've been waiting for ages.


----------

